# Android Market question/issue - Sync?



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope I'm posting this in the correct forum...

Ok, here goes: Using a Moto DX2, running GB 2.3.3, Rooted but w/stock ROM, Android Market v3.1.5

I have several "free" apps that appear under My Apps at the end of the list under the "Not Installed" heading. These are bloat apps I uninstalled using TIBU. How can I stop them from showing up as not installed? I've cleared the cache and data for the Market numerous times and even reverted back to an older Market which then self updates back to 3.1.5.

Also, when I visit the market from my Windows PC, under My Apps, it shows a handful of apps as being installed that are not on the phone - some never were and some were but we uninstalled - some of them are the bloat and some are apps I tried out and did not like and uninstalled. How do I get this to reflect what is actually installed on the phone?

Thanks.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

You can't fix either problem. They're glitches with the Android Market. The web Market will even show devices you no longer have syncing with your Google Account.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe this is coincidental and maybe not, but I cleared the cache for the google services framework as well as the market app too (market app alone had not effect) and then rebooted. It seems to have solved the issue for the market app on my phone. The android market web is still screwed up, but at least I no longer see the Apps Not Installed section on my phone. I'm also running the leaked new 3.2.0 Market app.


----------

